# pro anabolic kit by advanced muscle science



## gettinbig40 (Dec 8, 2011)

anyone have any good things to say about them? this certain kit contains deca-vol, 4-ad, and arom-x... was wondering if stuff is effective? if it is safer than a d bol only cycle? also this is the UTT kit the under the tounge. thanks again guys


----------



## kevinhy (Dec 8, 2011)

Safer? Yes. More effective? No.

Those are just different versions of DHEA, which produces less than stellar results.

If you want to take an effective anabolic, look into other prohormones or AAS. If you want something safer without treading on that water look into Anabeta.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 8, 2011)

anabeta. is it oral? thanks alot bro. and idc if it has as good of results as long as it does indeed have some results and its safe


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 8, 2011)

i looked it up bro sorry i even asked lol. does it gives results with proper diet and training? if so whatya think you could gain in 2 months with proper diet &training?


----------



## caaraa (Dec 8, 2011)

Those are just different versions of DHEA, which produces less than stellar results.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 9, 2011)

caaraa said:


> Those are just different versions of DHEA, which produces less than stellar results.


 
k thanks


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 9, 2011)

Anabeta is wicked brother. I have it down in my top supps of all time. It's not expensive compared to other products similar. Also Orbitnutrition.com carries it all the time. They have a lot of sales to and coupon code so if you get time check them out.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 9, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Anabeta is wicked brother. I have it down in my top supps of all time. It's not expensive compared to other products similar. Also Orbitnutrition.com carries it all the time. They have a lot of sales to and coupon code so if you get time check them out.


 

K man thanks alot


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 9, 2011)

gettinbig40 said:


> K man thanks alot


 
Primordials new Andro v3 is the AMS stack on steroids.

THose are dosed high enough and delivered efficiently to claim "effective."

Not saying you will get the 1 week water blow up of Dbol, but over 6-8 weeks your liver will be in good condition and your gonads wont be overly shutdown, and you will probably have 10-15 lbs of weight on your frame. 

--A lighter wallet indeed, but its otc and does work.

-Matt


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 9, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> Primordials new Andro v3 is the AMS stack on steroids.
> 
> THose are dosed high enough and delivered efficiently to claim "effective."
> 
> ...


 

would it be ideal for me to use at my weight?(130 pounds) with proper diet and training


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 12, 2011)

gettinbig40 said:


> would it be ideal for me to use at my weight?(130 pounds) with proper diet and training



NOt ideal since you can grow naturally for quite a while before turning to hormones.....that is -- unless your 4 feet tall which would stacked at 130!!!

-Matt


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

I used the kit about three years ago, I got some results but it gave me wicked heartburn. I think I even have an unopened kit.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah def continue to eat eat eat lol and like is said Anabeta is natural. I'd stay with as natural as you can for long as you can then once your diet and training is full force and you have some good years in hit up some info on ph's or androseries from PP.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I used the kit about three years ago, I got some results but it gave me wicked heartburn. I think I even have an unopened kit.


 

plz tell me your experience. what did you gain in how long? did u keep it


----------

